# Burning sensation in my shoulders



## jstagich97 (Jan 19, 2012)

After my last shoulder workout, I have been having a serious burn in my upper shoulder area and traps whenever I work any kind of weight, no matter what body part. The pain subsides after about 15-30 minutes. Two days ago, I made it thru most of my shoulder work, but had to stop because the burn was breathtaking. I went and tried to do legs, but couldn't even complete that. Just went home and relaxed until the ache went away. Any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## bundle (Jan 19, 2012)

u thinkits nerve related, is it a burning, is it near the cervical, neck, spine area, does it radiate, when i use poor form with heavy lat raises and the nerves in my neck where the traps connect it burns like a MF but goes away quickly


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't think it's a form issue. It even happens sometimes after holding weight for a period of time, like when doing arms this past weekend. I started to feel that burn and the only way to get by it was some serious stretching during the workout. I'm not opposed to stretching during, but I don't know why it fatigues my shoulders like it does.


----------



## bundle (Jan 19, 2012)

2 more points and i'll shut up
1) any previous injury in that area, I had a bad stinger, pinched nerve and never got right and that is the area in ? all the time
2) maybe Dr. time 
good luck brother


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to when I did sit ups. Thank god I realized they were useless...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 19, 2012)

i get this too, it's like doing X10000000000 situps, it burns like a motherfucker, but i figured it's because my deltoids are constantly being worked and spot injected. my arms are so long my delts are somehow worked every time i hit the gym, and when it is a shoulders day... man oh man feel the fucking burn.. but to me it feels good, only problem is i also get cramps if i move my arm to fast while sleeping lol


----------

